# How many doggies do you have and are they all Hav's!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

While we are getting ready to add another hav to our family I was wondering if I am the only crazy one having four dogs. We will have two havs, a lab, and a cocker spaniel. Just wondering. I think I am done with our four. Just want to have a happy pack.....we shall see!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Meg,
ound: Your life has went to the dogs! ound:

I'm teasing of course! Congrats on your Betzie!(I thought you were finally getting a boy!)


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

We just have 1... Kona... but I know there will be another addition... later on down the road. 
1 thing diff. for us, we have 3 kids. so we already have a house full, and tons of stuff and people to keep Kona busy


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

We are a Havanese, Maltese and Pomeranian family. Before kids, I had four dogs - and that was a lot. Love having three since the Pom it so old (15) and doesn't do much but sleep and eat.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

We have three...two Havs and a lab, but we do keep our daughter's Hav for long stretches once in awhile, so we have four then. Four is a lot! We take ours all out on a leash to do their business.....I can handle three at a time, but four isn't too easy. There is something about that fourth one that makes our lives a bit more hectic, but it could be that granddog Zoey is used to a more active life than our three are!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I have 3 dogs and a foster. My first two are border collie mixes and my third is Miss Mirabel. We also have a foster in our home for right now, a havanese. Our fourth dog will also be a havanese. They are just too wonderful to have just one!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

We have three dogs, two standard poodles and Bugsy our Havanese. We also have one cat, but she is almost 11, a diva and keeps to herself. 

Edited to add that we also have two teenagers, didn't think to include them into the fur baby count.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

We have one fuzzy fur-ball, sweet Molly, ALL THE TIME! :whoo:

And Billy, our Granddoggie, visits every weekday from 7:00 AM til 1:30 PM...

But when Billy isn't here, we feel like our fourth wheel is missing!


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*how many*

We are much crazier than you.... We have 3 human children, ages 15, 12 and 7. We have 2 -7year old Great Danes and 5 havanese and a cat....Thankfully, we have a very large house....Everyone pretty much gets along except the danes and the cat. We can't let them be together as one of them is a cat hater. We love it....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are a little nutty here too, We have a 20 year old, 18 year old human kids, 3 Havs, a rabbit, and occassionally watch my girlfriends 3 Havanese as well. But I have always been called a NUT - we also had a ferret but lost her recently. I wont know what to do with myself when I have not one to take care of


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*I have one Hav and one Shih Tzu*

Lily is my 6 year old Shih Tzu and Toby is my 6 month old Havanese. I have always had Shih Tzus (had Sashi 15 1/2 years before she passed) and my daughter has Bella, a five year old Shih Tzu. She has her own apartment now. I fell in love with this breed by going to the Dog Shows and researching their personality. My boy is a love bug. I adore him. I would definitely have more if I had a larger home.

Toby's Mom


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I have two, Benji is 15 months and Lizzie is 7 months. With these two life is fun and full and my MHS is cured. :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have on Hav (so far) and two Heinz 57, Cagney and Lacey, who are sisters and eight years old.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Currently have 11 Havanese/Havana Silk Dogs living here, 3 farm dogs, 5 cats, 12 chickens, 8 horses, one nesting pair of Bald Eagles with one immature youngster just trying to learn to fish on his own, many squirrels, rabbits, 2 herds of deer, a Bobcat too old to reproduce, a fox that comes by the barn every evening just about sunset, a vee of geese that flies over twice a day in 2 different directions, various ducks, and some spoiled catfish that love dogfood. I'm sure I left out some.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

2 wonderful havs:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

As for dogs, all I have are Havanese, and that is all I want right now.

Tom, what are Havanese/Havana Silk Dogs?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> I'm sure I left out some.


Tom, if you can't keep track of all the living creatures at your home (farm?), then maybe you won't even notice if I come to live with you...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am not Tom, but I think he mean they are Havanese, aka Havana Silk Dogs.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

AKC registered Havanese accepted in the Havana Silk Dog Registry. Much like our Arab horses presented, inspected, and accepted in the German Oldenburg Verband.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Can I ask why you want them known as both? I was under the impression that most HSD people wanted to get away from the Havanese name/label.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I forgot about the Great Blue Herons that leave a mess on our dock every night. They come flying in the cove to roost every evening just before sunset squawking.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I assume some of his retired dogs will always be havanese but the dogs in his current breeding line are registered HSD.


----------



## janelle (Nov 10, 2007)

My husband and I have four dogs. 3 Shiba Inu's and 1 Havanese.
Niko, red sesame 11 years old, Kobi, black/tan 7 years old, Suki a red who is a rescue Shiba and our Havanese Felipe had his first birthday March 7th. Felipe is the happiest dog, I love his playfulness. He is so funny when he runs. He flys across the floor and out maneuvers the Shiba's.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

My two havanese Nick and Norah are as big of a handful as it's going to get, (Until summer when we might be bringing another lab home!!!!!) 
Janelle, I LOVE shiba inu's. I think they are such beautiful dogs! What are their personalities like?


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

We have 7 havanese and 2 maltese (one of the malts is my mom's). Before I had dogs, I used to raise and breed seahorses...so I have one 24 gallon saltwater tank up and running. Nothing in it right now except for some live rock....but I have to say I am tempted to get things up and running again sometime soon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A maltese, a havanese, and a beta fish that was left on my desk! I hope to add another havanese. I guess I could count the bunnies under my deck, the lizzards in my yard, the ferral cats (unless i leave the dog door open), the humming birds that my husband loves, and the hawk, we try to keep away from our yard!

And Katie like you- when we finally settle down in one location- we might have a saltwater tank. My husband is a fish nut! Maybe I can help justify the upcoming puppy with letting him get some fishies (although you can easly spend as much on them!) Him and his dad use to have several tanks going but when we left Michigan, he left it all there!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

You are not kidding about the fish...I was on the Ocean Rider website last night and they are charging $950 for ONE seahorse. Can you imagine? I thought I was bad when I paid $800 for a mated pair of pacific seahorses a few years ago....now they are charging that much for ONE FISH. UGH! Think I'll stick to havanese! LOL


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> A maltese, a havanese, *and a beta fish that was left on my desk!* I hope to add another havanese. I guess I could count the bunnies under my deck, the lizzards in my yard, the ferral cats (unless i leave the dog door open), the humming birds that my husband loves, and the hawk, we try to keep away from our yard!
> 
> And Katie like you- when we finally settle down in one location- we might have a saltwater tank. My husband is a fish nut! Maybe I can help justify the upcoming puppy with letting him get some fishies (although you can easly spend as much on them!) Him and his dad use to have several tanks going but when we left Michigan, he left it all there!


Amanda~ Did I ever tell you my grandson, Andrew, had a beta fish that lived for almost 5 yrs? I had no idea a lone fish could survive so long, especially one that had Kool-aid, and a myriad of other things fall into his water :becky:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane- he is not allowed to talk to you. I threw a fit when I found out how much the filtering systems cost! I have heard seahorses are very difficult to keep too! Sorry, I keep calling you Katie cause I see your posts and I think of your beautiful Katie!!!

Leslie- I was told the less you do the better, kind of like why I like orchids!


----------



## janelle (Nov 10, 2007)

Jacklyn Weeks said:


> My two havanese Nick and Norah are as big of a handful as it's going to get, (Until summer when we might be bringing another lab home!!!!!)
> Janelle, I LOVE shiba inu's. I think they are such beautiful dogs! What are their personalities like?


The Shiba Inu breed is very independent, but very smart. They are not a dog that everyone would be happy with. They have to be on leash 
or in a fenced area. We live in a wooded area and they escaped
when they saw a herd of deer. They will run for miles chasing one. Fortunately,we were able to get the dogs back. They have a double coat like and they blow their coats two times a year. I can fill a medium plastic bag with the undercoat. They are not as affectionate as our Havanese. It took a while for Felipe to be accepted into the group. My Shiba rescue dog Suki would protect the puppy from the other Shiba's. We had a big fight between
the two older dogs and Suki due to the aggression towards the puppy. They are very happy now and stay together as a pack. You have to have alot of patience when you own Shiba's.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I THINK I might have all of you guys beat in the "how many living things live in my house" department. There's me and my dh (bless his heart that he puts up with my addiction), our 3 kids (ages 7, 6 and 4), our 5 dogs (Standard Poodle, English Springer Spaniel, 2 Shih Tzus and a Havanese...I'm still so excited that I get to say I own one now ), and the three cats (Lilette, Coco and Clinton). It is chaotic to say the least, but I absolutely love the fact that my children are all animal lovers...all animals, too. At any given time, we have toads, baby rabbits, etc....whatever they find in the field. We live on 40 acres in South Louisiana, so you never know what you'll find....I'm just waiting for the day my 7 year old decides to bring home a snake...he's talked about it for awhile now. Oh, and it wouldn't be totally out of the ordinary to find one of these in the canal in the back...:croc:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Tom, would love to see a photo of that Bald Eagle learning to fish - what a beautiful sight.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kim but with the size of your property, I think you are allowed a lot more! My in laws have 13 acres and I can get lost in the woods and pond pretty easily!

Amanda


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

quote" 
Tom, would love to see a photo of that Bald Eagle learning to fish - what a beautiful sight.
__________________"

I never have a camera at the right time. The youngsters, whose head and tail is not white yet, always start out by trying to catch ducks. This never works as the ducks live up to their name and duck under water just as the eagle approaches. The eagle will do this 20 to 30 times before it gives up. This must be good flying practice though. The adult will fly along the surface of the water dragging it's talons just in the surface. Evidently this attracts fish to the surface and the youngster will catch one of those. Really majestic creatures but the fish they catch are a lot smaller than you hear tales of. One morning one flew about 20 feet above the ground about 30 feet in front of my truck for about 30 seconds as I was driving out with a fish in it's talons headed back towards the nest. They have their nest in a very safe place that you can only see from the air about 3/4 mile from our house.

We have lots of wildlife stories including snakes. Pam and I have lived here for 28 years. We have 168 acres which is mostly woods but we have riding trails through the woods, part of it used for the horse farm including a cross country course, an abandoned rock quarry with a couple acres of crystal clear water (the bobcat lives there), and a point on the lake.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Just one Hav for now.

But I have to tell a story. I just arrived in FL last night and immediately went to PetSmart to buy a crate for Tessa to keep down here. An employee came running over to us and asked me if Tessa was a Havanese. I was a little surprised because no one ever knows what breed she is. Well, it turns out she has a 10 mo old Havanese. She also has 4 other dogs. She said _now that she's owned a Havanese she'll never get another breed_ :biggrin1:

She was really cute and she was so excited to 'talk Havanese' with someone. She called over the other employees to come check Tessa out and have them pet her so they could feel her silky hair. Tessa was quite the star.

On all our walks today so many people knew Tessa was a Havanese. Quite different than back home in IN.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Cool Jan!!!! It is nice when people are familiar with our babies!!!! Have fun in Florida!!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Not quite one dog here....still patiently waiting. After reading this forum I have a feeling he won't be an only furkid....


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

I have two, 1 Chihuahua longhair and Keanu my Havanese


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

Gosh I have 7 lol

1 very old yellow Labrador, 5 Samoyeds (I'm a sammy breeder) and one Havanese


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

FYI - this thread is 6.5 years old. I recommend responding to the more recent threads on how many Havs you have as many of the people that replied to this thread are no longer active forum members.


----------

